#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Questions regarding setting up a shared calendar in Outlook 2007

## MetroBOS

I recently started a new job and I'd like to set up a calendar that can be shared with everyone else in the office, directly in the Outlook program, the same way that people would view their personal calendars.  This is in Outlook 2007.

I created a calendar, but when I look at my options to share it, all I have is an option to email and an option to upload it online.  From what I understand, there should also be a 3rd option to share it using the Microsoft Exchange server, but I don't have this option to choose.  I'm fairly certain that the office does use Microsoft Exchange for their email, but I don't know for sure.

If the option to share the calendar does not appear for me, does that pretty much confirm that we do not use Microsoft Exchange?  Or is there something else I need to do to set it up?

----------

